# Come to Australia and Die....



## slim6y (Nov 22, 2010)

When I first moved to Australia I asked my year 9 science class to tell me all of the things that could harm or kill me so I could be on the look out.

They were really gutted that I was going to be ripped a new one by a cassowary, envenomated by a stinger or a taipan, perhaps smashed by a cone-shell while diving on the reef. Maybe I'll be lucky and a blue ringed octopus could strike... Maybe even the spur of a platypus... Perhaps I could get dengue... They gave me lots of possibilities for being injured, incapacitated or killed....

But just reading that sea snake thread and looking at my deadly australians poster behind my desk... You do realise how easy it is to become complacent on one of the most deadly continents on earth....

And with a strong La Nina pattern this year you can expect wet weather and a large amount of deadly wildlife on the move...

While searching for sea snake victims, I stumbled across this article in the New Zealand Herald Wet warmth stirs up Aussie stingers and biters - World - NZ Herald News

A thoroughly entertaining read 

(looking forward to camping with some fire ants this summer!)


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 22, 2010)

And this week a retired Toowoomba, Queensland, man became the first snake victim of the season.
Robin Sheehan, 61, died after being bitten several times by a brown snake, one of the most dangerous in the world and common across the eastern states...........erm I thought it was RETIRED VET WHOM HAPPENS TO BE FEMALE ......

the joys of living in our great country


----------



## slim6y (Nov 22, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> And this week a retired Toowoomba, Queensland, man became the first snake victim of the season.
> Robin Sheehan, 61, died after being bitten several times by a brown snake, one of the most dangerous in the world and common across the eastern states...........erm I thought it was RETIRED VET WHOM HAPPENS TO BE FEMALE ......
> 
> the joys of living in our great country



The amazing reporting ability of kiwis:

Retired Darling Downs veterinarian Robin Sheehan dies after being bitten by brown snake | Courier Mail

(female, retired, vet)


----------



## ezekiel86 (Nov 22, 2010)

AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE 

Gotta love loving here


----------



## D3pro (Nov 22, 2010)

I was 8 when they said that to me... "every thing here will kill you"... then I started searching for them cause I was fascinated by these animals that were so deadly.


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 22, 2010)

ezekiel86 said:


> AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE
> 
> Gotta love loving here


 
Oi Oi Oi =D


----------



## slim6y (Nov 22, 2010)

D3pro said:


> I was 8 when they said that to me... "every thing here will kill you"... then I started searching for them cause I was fascinated by these animals that were so deadly.


 
What have you found so far?

I was with a surf life saver who pulled out a small irukandji - I couldn't believe something so small could cause that much pain - but i didn't try it to be honest....

I've been face to face with a cassowary - and a male with a chick as well (when they're at their most aggressive) yet... He just watched the chick lap up water from the tap that I had turned on for it...I tell you I was freaked out... but... I think this one (at Etty Bay) is very used to humans and didn't feel threatened.... But god knows - I did!!!

As far as snakes go... I've not seen a wild brown yet - but I did see a coastal taipan... it tried to get away from me and my mountain bike.... So I've only managed number 3 on the dangerous venom list...

I did get attacked by a triggerfish a month back 

So maybe I've been lucky so far?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's an interesting read about cone shells (the first few pages):

http://www.aristatek.com/Newsletter/MAY08/TechSpeak.pdf


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok.....we've got lots of deadly creatures here....but if you're gonna die (and everyone will) ....why not die in the most magnificent country in the world, by one of our amazing creatues.......way to go I reckon.  Seek and ye shall find...  and maybe if you're real lucky...one of them will eventually get ya !!!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 22, 2010)

If you didn't want to read that article - here's a small exert from it:

"_There are severe logistics for a potential terrorist to grow and harvest cone snails for their toxins.

The potential threat of terrorist use is there because Conotoxins are being studied as a source of potential drugs for treating neurological diseases. In addition, the amino acid sequence forming the peptide chain of several conotoxins have been determined, and synthetic combinations of specific conotoxins have been artificially produced. Patents for producing selected conotoxins or using them for drugs are published in the open literature. The introduction of genes into bacteria, which can be grown to produce the toxins is feasible. The possibility of laboratory theft or someone with the necessary technology and equipment to manufacture the toxins is real._"

So our deadly animals are so good they're even a terrorist threat


----------



## dossy (Nov 22, 2010)

you gotta love australia...even our magpies can kill...seen one articl where a lady died after getting attacked. 
i had to laugh the other day because we had a south african person over and i showed them some pictures of snakes and they told me they had the deadlyest(spelling?) snake in the world and it was more dangerous to live in africa then anywere in the world due to big cats and the like...i told him that anywere you go in australia you could be killed by something small such as red backs,snakes and crocs...he did not leave the house for the entire two weeks unless it was with one of us...


----------



## Bradchip (Nov 22, 2010)

Our animals are what makes this country the most interesting, especially our potentially bitey and stingy ones 

Speaking of which...does anybody have a captive funnel web spider that I can take pics of?


----------



## Sel (Nov 22, 2010)

A little boy was killed not long ago, he was being attacked by a magpie and ran onto a road and got hit by a car


----------



## D3pro (Nov 22, 2010)

slim6y said:


> What have you found so far?


 

Several browns, Taipans, sea snakes (fun to swim with), RBBs, death adder, red backs, tarantulas (funnel webs and mouse spider among them), Sharks (while swimming), sting rays, wild boars, crocks... etc.
Yay Death!!!


----------



## Robo1 (Nov 22, 2010)

I remember a Scared Weird Little Guys song along these lines (just be a little forgiving about the picture)
[video=youtube;eNEeq5qGh8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNEeq5qGh8I[/video]


----------



## slim6y (Nov 22, 2010)

D3pro said:


> Several browns, Taipans, sea snakes (fun to swim with), RBBs, death adder, red backs, tarantulas (funnel webs and mouse spider among them), Sharks (while swimming), sting rays, wild boars, crocks... etc.
> Yay Death!!!



Ok, so I can match a few of those - but my best is the Coastal Tai...

RBBs are common, but I was thinking not to deadly.... Unless you're unlucky!

never seen a wild death adder - in fact, I found it damn near impossible to see captive ones!!! There's a display at Hartley's Croc farm which is a 'spot the death adder' display... They're near on impossible to spot.

We had a decent sized tarantula come walking into our garage one year - unfortunately it didn't live. And a bunch of guys used to go out the back of my house to collect big tarantulas....

I saw a decent sized trapdoor spider at Carnarvon Gorge - not sure if they're dangerous or not...

Wild boars are for sure dangerous - I had one run along the side of my car while driving down the scenic route! Scary! But at least I was safe enough in the car 

I forgot crocs... yeah... hehe... I got to approach a huge one on the Alice River a couple of years ago.... luckily on the other side of the river!!!

Still alive


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 22, 2010)

I love this country even more because of all the dangerous but oh so beautiful wildlife. I havn't seen many besides brown snakes, RBBS and accidently holding a blue ringed (scary after thought knowing you don't usually feel the bite ) and a few other captive tai's/adders/crocs etc I think it adds character  haha
And slimy I love that spot the adder exhibit at Heartley's I was looking and they are not impossible but makes you think that you would be lucky to spot one before you accidently trod on it !

ps. I did not intentionally pic up the blue ringed octopus nor any octopus I see in Australia I know better, it came out of a nice shell that I found and flared up when I let it go back in the water did not disturb it afterwords.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 22, 2010)

D3pro said:


> Several browns, Taipans, sea snakes (fun to swim with), RBBs, death adder, red backs, tarantulas (funnel webs and mouse spider among them), Sharks (while swimming), sting rays, wild boars, crocks... etc.
> Yay Death!!!



ive seen most of the things you mentioned, minus the taipan, death adders, boar and crocs
but ive also seen blue ringed octopus and (i think) a box jellyfish, several scorpions(dunno if deadly), deadly frogs and some pretty scary, bright coloured centipede's

and guys...its not the things that kill that are bad, its the itchy, hurting, scratchy stuff that gets to me


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 22, 2010)

oh yeh and some more deadly stuff guys, although most people wouldnt think so.....ROO'S and WOMBATS, they are the tank of the bush


----------



## Eddie2257 (Nov 22, 2010)

the deadly animals of australia is what i like best. nothing better than catching a snake and knowing it can kill you lol.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 22, 2010)

We have the deadliest spider, jellyfish, octopus, snake, biggest croc....... Interesting thing, of the top 10 deadly snakes, all are found in australia!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 22, 2010)

Sucks because I don't think we can claim deadliest spider because Brazillian wandering spider is recorded in the Guiness Book of Records as the deadliest  I was living a lie for so long !


----------



## slim6y (Nov 22, 2010)

Just as an aside to the 'biggest croc' - here's a story from offshore:

_“That night was the most horrible that any member of the motor launch crews ever experienced. The scattered rifle shots in the pitch black swamp punctured by the screams of wounded men crushed in the jaws of huge reptiles, and the blurred worrying sound of spinning crocodiles made a cacophony of hell that has rarely been duplicated on earth. At dawn the vultures arrived to clean up what the crocodiles had left…Of about 1,000 Japanese soldiers that entered the swamps of Ramree, only about 20 were found alive.”_


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 22, 2010)

I heard a similar story to that but it was regarding another boat and sharks ?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 22, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> I heard a similar story to that but it was regarding another boat and sharks ?


 
Apparently also true... (tho a wiki reference supplied) _"Infamous examples of oceanic whitetip attacks include the sinking of the Nova Scotia, a steamship carrying 1000 people, that was sunk near South Africa by a German submarine in World War II. Only 192 people survived, with many deaths attributed to the oceanic whitetip shark."_

Ref (Wiki supplied) Bass, A.J., J.D. D'Aubrey & N. Kistnasamy. 1973. "Sharks of the east coast of southern Africa. 1. The genus Carcharhinus (Carcharhinidae)." Invest. Rep. Oceanogr. Res. Inst., Durban, no. 33, 168 pp.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 22, 2010)

Thought so  Thanks for that Slim6y !


----------



## Nighthawk (Nov 22, 2010)

One of my favourite books by Terry Pratchett is The Last Continent, a farce of Australia. Death, the eternal greek chorus of Pratchett stories, asks his library for a list of the most deadly animals in 'Fourecks' and subsequently is buried in a ton of books. After digging himself out, he rephrases that question to non-deadly animals, and after a while a single piece of paper floats gently down, which has written on one side "some of the sheep."
Until I actually moved over here I believed the book to be more of a farce than it actually was, but I also thought that the meat pie floater was a joke and didn't exist. Having said that, while having to develop extra eyes in my knees to avoid a few extras I never had to worry about in NZ, I'd miss those toxic little critters if I wasn't here 
I could go a floater right now...


----------



## cactus2u (Nov 23, 2010)

Yip gotta love Australia. So different from the land of the long white cloud.
Heres A email I got tonight not sure of its authenticity tho

It's Bloody rough living in the country

*Don't mess with a redback* 
*
**An office receptionist got the shock of her life earlier this week when she found a 70cm long snake entangled in the web of a deadly spider. Tania Robertson, a receptionist at an electrical firm, came in to work on Tuesday and spotted the sight next to a desk in her office. The snake, which had obviously died from the spider's poisonous bite, was off the ground and caught up in the web. 
**
**Leon Lotz of the arachnology department at the National Museum said it was only the second time that he had heard of a snake getting caught in a spider's web It is believed the snake got caught in the web on Monday night. But it did not take the spider long to bite it. A red mark on the snake's stomach was evidence of where the spider had started eating it. 

Throughout Tuesday, the spider checked on her prey, but on Wednesday she rolled it up and started spinning a web around it. She also kept lifting it higher off the ground, while continually snacking on it.* 















*Come to Australia , where our spiders eat our snakes ! *


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 23, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Conotoxins are being studied as a source of potential drugs for treating neurological diseases


Don't worry about the terrorist threat from cone shell toxins (I prefer to think of it as a terrorist threat from cone shells, devious little sneaks, they are), I think we have a cure to the neuro issues with jags that everyone's so concerned about! haha .
Any retarded, twisting jags get jabbed by a cone shell & voila, cured snake!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 23, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Don't worry about the terrorist threat from cone shell toxins (I prefer to think of it as a terrorist threat from cone shells, devious little sneaks, they are), I think we have a cure to the neuro issues with jags that everyone's so concerned about! haha .
> Any retarded, twisting jags get jabbed by a cone shell & voila, cured snake!


 
So not only do we have the world's most deadly - but we have the world's saviours too... (amongst terrorist cones).


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 23, 2010)

Yep, who knew they were so violent yet versatile. 
I wonder what sort of paradise a suicide cone shell finds when it martyrs itself.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 23, 2010)

cactus2u said:


> Yip gotta love Australia. So different from the land of the long white cloud.
> Heres A email I got tonight not sure of its authenticity tho
> 
> It's Bloody rough living in the country
> ...


 
Hate to burst your bubble, but that picture was actually taken in Brazil. Its not a redback, its a relative.


----------



## cactus2u (Nov 24, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but that picture was actually taken in Brazil. Its not a redback, its a relative.



Cheers for that. OK a relative..... well its not the Katipo in NZ hahahaha


----------



## yommy (Nov 25, 2010)

I reckon this sums it up perfectly for you


----------



## slim6y (Nov 25, 2010)

cactus2u said:


> Cheers for that. OK a relative..... well its not the Katipo in NZ hahahaha


 
But it's still a relative of the katipo


----------



## D3pro (Nov 25, 2010)

yommy said:


> I reckon this sums it up perfectly for you


 
Hahahaha, so much of that rang true in my head.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 25, 2010)

yommy said:


> I reckon this sums it up perfectly for you


 
Haha Danni Minogue


----------



## rash (Nov 25, 2010)

gotta watch out for those Drop Bears too....


----------



## slim6y (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry - I just realised I need to make this post relevant so it is not deleted.

Have you (anyone reading this) ever heard of the word 'potential'.

Now in Australia, cone shells, blue ringed octopuses (the correct plural of octopus is octopuses), snakes, sharks, box jelly fish, irukandji etc etc all have the POTENTIAL to be deadly... Just like electricity - a potential.

I'll start here: 

(let's use Wikipedia - it's moronic enough for even morons, and mostly it is believable)

Blue Ringed Octopus:
Despite their small size and relatively docile nature, they are currently recognized as one of the world's most venomous animals. (link to discovery.com - I think that's American, they wouldn't get it wrong, would they???)

The blue-ringed octopus is 12 to 20 cm (5 to 8 inches), but its venom is powerful enough to kill humans. There is no blue-ringed octopus antivenom available.

The octopus produces venom that contains tetrodotoxin, 5-hydroxytryptamine, hyaluronidase, tyramine, histamine, tryptamine, octopamine, taurine, acetylcholine, and dopamine. The major neurotoxin component of blue-ringed octopus venom was originally known as maculotoxin but was later found to be identical to tetrodotoxin,[4] a neurotoxin which is also found in pufferfish and cone snails. Tetrodotoxin blocks sodium channels, causing motor paralysis and respiratory arrest within minutes of exposure, leading to cardiac arrest due to a lack of oxygen. The toxin is created by bacteria in the salivary glands of the octopus.[5]

Links can be found from: Sheumack DD, Howden ME, Spence I, Quinn RJ (1978 ). "Maculotoxin: a neurotoxin from the venom glands of the octopus Hapalochlaena maculosa identified as tetrodotoxin". Science 199 (4325): 188–9

Caldwell, Roy, Dr (1996-2000). "What makes blue-rings so deadly?"

I think that's a good start.

(if required, we'll look at the potential of other animals... you ready for this?)


----------



## eipper (Feb 8, 2011)

mmafan,

How many of these creatures do you have first hand knowledge of? Have you ever worked/handled any Australian elapids, inverts etc......or do you base your information on work done by others without citing the source?

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 8, 2011)

mmafan55, jesus! Whats wrong with you! I think you'll find that I'm correct.
Most deadly jellyfish = Box Jelly, Australian
Most deadly snake = Inland Taipan, Australian
Most deadly bird = Cassowary, australian.
Most deadly spider = Sydney funnel web, Australian.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 8, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Now in Australia, cone shells, blue ringed octopuses (the correct plural of octopus is octopuses), snakes, sharks, box jelly fish, irukandji etc etc all have the POTENTIAL to be deadly... Just like electricity - a potential.


 
It's not like me to call a science teacher out on a scientific term BUT i think you'll find that octopus is from the Greek making the correct plural of octopus octopodes (pronounced octopodez).


----------



## slim6y (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe you're right, but the Macquarie Pocket Dictionary suggests either -puses or -pi

And I like BOTH!!!

Octopus is both a collective term and a 'individual' term in English. So it is commonly accepted as octopus, octopuses and octopi - octopodes is still correct if you're an uptight, arrogant, self centred, stuck up, linguist which tends to use overly verbose language to trump up their already over blown ego. Most people would call someone who says octopodes a toss....



But not you Gordo... I love you!


----------



## dylan-rocks (Feb 8, 2011)

love the video especially that taipans look like a death adder now


----------



## longqi (Feb 8, 2011)

The best part of this thread is that the deadliest venomous creature in Australia is the European honey bee
Deadliest because it kills the most people annually 10

The deadliest living creature apart from man in Australia is the horse 24

Potentially Australia is full of danger
But potential and fact are very different
..


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 8, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Maybe you're right, but the Macquarie Pocket Dictionary suggests either -puses or -pi
> 
> And I like BOTH!!!
> 
> ...



The Maq dictionary apparently doesn't have a grasp on the historical roots of our language! 

As it happens i am a linguistics specialist, i got a pass conceded in my linguistics elective in my fourth year of university which makes me a teacher specialising in linguistics. To top that off i am a full time ESL teacher! 

So pigs to your octopuses!

And to take it just a lil' further! Blue ringed ocotpodes are not an endemic species of Australia! They are (well one of them) native to Australia and also found throughout the tropical waters of the Pacific. So we can't claim that one, that would be like claiming Russel Crowe as an Aussie, who would want that? :S


----------



## slim6y (Feb 8, 2011)

You can have Russell Crowe... he's an Aussie... But give us back Phar Lap and Split Enz...

Secondly... Just because they occur in other parts of the world, doesn't make Australia any less dangerous...

Thirdly... Not sure if I mentioned it... But I don't think I'd ever call Australia the DEADLIEST place on earth... however, it's up there with having some of the most deadly animals on earth... Not to mention Hugh Jackman too!

I like to say that there are a lot of harmful animals in Australia that could potentially do damage, and that's a FACT!


----------



## FAY (Feb 8, 2011)

Hate to say it Slim, but Russell Crowe is a New Zealander. You lot can HAVE him!!! We don't want him!! LOL


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2011)

And America can have mmafan555...

We'll keep our dangerous animals, and he'll keep thinking that they're not dangerous based on the fact not many people have died from them (recently).


----------



## cement (Feb 9, 2011)

Poor old Rusty Crowbar, he was bitten by a blue ringed octiplod.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 9, 2011)

slim6y said:


> And America can have mmafan555...
> 
> We'll keep our dangerous animals, and he'll keep thinking that they're not dangerous based on the fact not many people have died from them (recently).


 Yeah, just because people havent been killed by a taipan or funnel web ect recently doesn't make them any less deadly.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2011)

I have two minutes and I want to add this:

Cyclone Yasi - Hurrican Katrina

Cyclone Yasi killed Nil... No one died as a direct result of Cyclone Yasi - one man died because he used a generator indoors, unfortunately that was stupidity that killed him.

Hurricane Katrina killed close to 1800 people...

Why???

Population density, economic status etc etc...

Australia is just a much better place to live simple and true... Fact!

An 8 year old girl was killed while swimming in the ocean near Cape Tribulation - she got stung by a box jellyfish. Fact.

A 16 year old, fit, healthy young man died when he picked up an eastern brown, failed to immobilise and pressure bandage, instead he walked 1.6km to get help, collapsed and died.

A young boy was walking his dog at the Daintree on a boardwalk after recent flooding events. His dog jumped in the water, the boy jumped in after him, a crocodile killed the boy, the dog got out unharmed.

These three stories, all fact, all in Australia, all with local animals. 

I'm not saying we're WORSE than any country... nor Better... though we're a lot better than America.... All of America!

But... We most definitely have DEADLY ANIMALS! F A C T ! ! !


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 9, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but that picture was actually taken in Brazil. Its not a redback, its a relative.



I hate to be the burster of your bubble mate! That particular story was in South Africa, it's a Brown Button spider eating an Aurora House snake.

I see mmafan has been at this thread so I am sure it is going to be deleted soon. If you'd like mate, I have access to every species of Australian elapid, you can come over and I can arrange a testing session for ya! Which would you like to be bitten by first?


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 9, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> I see mmafan has been at this thread so I am sure it is going to be deleted soon. If you'd like mate, I have access to every species of Australian elapid, you can come over and I can arrange a testing session for ya! Which would you like to be bitten by first?



Sure if you let yourself be bitten by a highly venomous asian snake... In fact lets go a step further... I will let myself be bitten/stung by a box jellyfish and a red back spider and then you get attacked by a bear and bitten by a krait.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer - Is there a recommendation? Would it be better to start with a red belly perhaps and then move on to a brown? Or would it be better to start at taipan and work backwards so it won't stress your snakes as much?

Or, even better, start at cone shell... and you won't even need a snake... 

Or, want to numb the bite area first, start with the blue ringed octopus...

Maybe he's more into physical violence... perhaps he'd like to pick up a baby cassowary in front of the daddy. Noting that the dad is the primary care giver.

Anyhow... I don't care how he cops it... so long it's not over too quickly...


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 9, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> The Maq dictionary apparently doesn't have a grasp on the historical roots of our language!
> 
> As it happens i am a linguistics specialist, i got a pass conceded in my linguistics elective in my fourth year of university which makes me a teacher specialising in linguistics. To top that off i am a full time ESL teacher!
> 
> ...



Blue ringed octopuses, box jellyfish[ including chironex fleckeri] cone snails, stonefish are all found in other countries[ not just australia] and many of them are found throughout the entire indo pacific/asian region.

Stonefish distribution

Stonefish
Computer Generated Distribution Map


Cone snail distribution

Geographic Cone Snail Printable Page from National Geographic Animals


Chironex Fleckeri map

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Chironex_fleckeri_Range_Map.svg


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Sure if you let yourself be bitten by a highly venomous asian snake... In fact lets go a step further... I will let myself be bitten/stung by a box jellyfish and a red back spider and then you get attacked by a bear and bitten by a krait.


 
What I think you've done, again, is misinterpret facts with fiction... 

The first thing to note is I (that is me) did not compare Australia to other countries... I merely stated you can get very dead by being smacked by one of many various animals in Australia... And we have our own bears that you don't want to mix with... Drop Bears... I'd take your grizzly over a droppy any day of the year!!!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Feb 9, 2011)

and watch out for drop bears !!!! 

there killers


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 9, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Snake_Whisperer - Is there a recommendation? Would it be better to start with a red belly perhaps and then move on to a brown? Or would it be better to start at taipan and work backwards so it won't stress your snakes as much?
> 
> Or, even better, start at cone shell... and you won't even need a snake...
> Or, want to numb the bite area first, start with the blue ringed octopus...
> ...



The whole .. well then "let a brown snake bite you if its not deadly" argument is absurd.. No one said Australia doesn't have dangerous animals that have the potential to kill you and have killed people. What I did say was that its ridiculous to claim that australia has the most dangerous animals of any continent or that it is even comparable to asian or africa in this regard. Thats all I was complaining about. Never said anything about Australia having no dangerous animals.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Blue ringed octopuses, box jellyfish[ including chironex fleckeri] cone snails, stonefish are all found in other countries[ not just australia] and many of them are found throughout the entire indo pacific/asian region.
> 
> Stonefish distribution
> 
> ...


 
I think I made it VERY CLEAR that I wasn't talking about other countries but I sure as knew that these things exist in OTHER countries... it DOES NOT MAKE AUSTRALIA ANY LESS DANGEROUS!!!!

Wow, you know how to turn a good, fun thread, into an even more fun thread...


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 9, 2011)

longqi said:


> The best part of this thread is that the deadliest venomous creature in Australia is the European honey bee
> Deadliest because it kills the most people annually 10
> 
> The deadliest living creature apart from man in Australia is the horse 24
> ...


 

Its not full of danger with animals like Africa and Asia are......


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> The whole .. well then "let a brown snake bite you if its not deadly" argument is absurd.. No one said Australia doesn't have dangerous animals that have the potential to kill you and have killed people. What I did say was that its ridiculous to claim that australia has the most dangerous animals of any continent or that it is even comparable to asian or africa in this regard. Thats all I was complaining about. Never said anything about Australia having no dangerous animals.


 
Who said that? We'll go shoot them instantly...

Was it me?

Was it someone else?

I don't really care - do you know why?

The words - SOME OF THE MOST DEADLY ANIMALS IN THE WORLD... is true...

Even a harmless slug caused a man to go to hospital last year... it is now one of the most dangerous animals in the world too....

Have you ever been bitten by an angry bunch of green tree ants? Not going to kill you... but if you accidentally walk into their nest you'll soon wish you were dead...

You can do that with fire ants too... and you get them in South America and now, we get them here too!

I never said once that we have the most venomous, most deadly, most dangerous animals in the world.. they're just up there with the best of them... And many documents portray the taipan as the deadliest snake in the world... Not the biggest killer... This conversation is circular...


----------



## Recharge (Feb 9, 2011)

so many angry, angry people  spread some chill pills stat!

group hug you bozos!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 9, 2011)

Recharge said:


> so many angry, angry people  spread some chill pills stat!
> 
> group hug you bozos!



When it's boys hugging it's called a brug (bro hug).


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 9, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Sure if you let yourself be bitten by a highly venomous asian snake... In fact lets go a step further... I will let myself be bitten/stung by a box jellyfish and a red back spider and then you get attacked by a bear and bitten by a krait.


 
Not necessary. As I am an avid Canadian bushman, I already know how dangerous bears are, first hand. Only an idiot would question it. I would also never question the lethality of the bites from any of the following: _Bungarus caeruleus, Echis carinatus, Daboia russelii, Naja naja, _etc... as, again, only a complete moron would doubt that any of the aforementioned species weren't absolutely lethal. My offer still stands though. You may have missed it but I was referring only to snake species as I do not have direct access to jellyfish, redbacks, etc. I know where to find them though so I could point you in the right direction. So yes, I can get my hands on any of the elapids you'd like to get bitten by, just let me know. To ensure a proper, quantifiable result, no anti-venine allowed!



slim6y said:


> Snake_Whisperer - Is there a recommendation? Would it be better to start with a red belly perhaps and then move on to a brown? Or would it be better to start at taipan and work backwards so it won't stress your snakes as much?
> 
> Or, even better, start at cone shell... and you won't even need a snake...
> 
> ...


 
Yeh, tough call mate. My first thought was Red Belly as there is only one fatality attributed to them (and was probably a Copperhead according to Trueblue), and work up. Would that not make one more succeptible to other, silmilar envenomations though, and subsequently skew the results by the time you got up to, say. _O. microlepidotus_? Probably best to start at the top and work backwards. Hey Jonno, I may need to borrow one of your Fiercies for a few days, is that cool?


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 9, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Its not full of danger with animals like Africa and Asia are......


 
Here we go again :lol:


----------



## cement (Feb 9, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> What I did say was that its ridiculous to claim that australia has the most dangerous animals of any continent or that it is even comparable to asian or africa in this regard. Thats all I was complaining about.



Can you show me where you get this "claim" from?
Do you have a quote or some type of reference that someone actually said this?

I have been around elapids for some time but, other then on "in house" training days, I have never seen a coastal Taipan used in a public snake demo. I am sure that occasionally the brave might pull a quite one out to show, but I doubt that a 6-8 ft wild caught one would ever make the stage.
I don't think you could really get a much more dangerous snake than a large wild caught coastal Tai. It's not worth debating though. 

Have you ever played with warm taipans mmafan555?


----------



## longqi (Feb 9, 2011)

It is quite interesting that Coastal Taipans are pretty nasty but Inlands are much more docile
You would have to compare a Coastal to a Mamba for danger factor


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2011)

cement said:


> Can you show me where you get this "claim" from?
> Do you have a quote or some type of reference that someone actually said this?



No one in this thread has ever said that Australia is the most deadly place on Earth - we're all in the guidelines and realms of truth.

Unfortunately someone likes to poke their sticky nose in... And unfortunately ruined a nearly dead and closed thread which was funny - including terrorism, shark attack and even wiping out a Japanese platoon!

So... mmmfan555 grow a pair and liven up... After all, you're only an American!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 9, 2011)

Slimey! Stop feeding the troll! I'm having a hard enough time writing my program without the entertaining distraction of feeding time!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2011)

Awwwww but... but... It's so much fun... I bet he thinks fluoride in our water is bad for the health of his animals and that logs should be sterilised before entering an enclosure....

He seems like that sort of person...

Troll feeding will continue...


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 9, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Awwwww but... but... It's so much fun... I bet he thinks fluoride in our water is bad for the health of his animals and that logs should be sterilised before entering an enclosure....
> 
> He seems like that sort of person...
> 
> Troll feeding will continue...



Or that vaccinations cause autism! LOL!!!


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 9, 2011)

longqi said:


> It is quite interesting that Coastal Taipans are pretty nasty but Inlands are much more docile
> You would have to compare a Coastal to a Mamba for danger factor


 
Black, or Green?
I've heard Greens are docile, but I dunno if Donald Schultz is true.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 9, 2011)

Mmafan55, tell me how African animals are deadlier? If you're thinking about hippos, lions, elephants ect remember, most are in game reserves. I think what makes Australia deadly is that the deadly animals are extremely common. And although Australia may not have the deadliest, I think it seems so deadly because we possibly have more dangerous animals than harmless ones.
Hey this thread was fun until mmafan55 came along  mmafan55, do you keep reptiles? Because it seems like you've just joined this forum to shoot down Australia and be a troll. I mean, most of your threads are saying "OMG look at these deadly Asian snakes!" or "Yeah Africa and Asia are was more deadly than Australia!" ok we get it. That's what you think and I am sorry to say nobody really cares. Show us some reptiles or get off :lol:


----------



## MontePython (Feb 10, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Or that vaccinations cause autism! LOL!!!


 
I love that one lol. especially coming from a family with an autistic Son. Turns out i passed it on to my son as an extra bit on one of his/my genes.

Wireless broad band now gives us cancer too. cant quite work out where the evidence is coming from with the limited time they have had to study the problem.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 10, 2011)

MontePython said:


> I love that one lol. especially coming from a family with an autistic Son. Turns out i passed it on to my son as an extra bit on one of his/my genes.
> 
> Wireless broad band now gives us cancer too. cant quite work out where the evidence is coming from with the limited time they have had to study the problem.



And microwaves produce toxic chemicals in your food LOL!


----------



## MontePython (Feb 10, 2011)

And dont forget the good old Aussie Sun, it gives us melanoma...

You cant even leave the house anymore.


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 10, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> ...... tell me how African animals are deadlier? ..... I think what makes Australia deadly is that the deadly animals are extremely common. And although Australia may not have the deadliest, I think it seems so deadly because we possibly have more dangerous animals than harmless ones.
> Hey this thread was fun until mmafan55 came along  mmafan55, do you keep reptiles? Because it seems like you've just joined this forum to shoot down Australia and be a troll. I mean, most of your threads are saying "OMG look at these deadly Asian snakes!" or "Yeah Africa and Asia are was more deadly than Australia!" ok we get it. That's what you think and I am sorry to say nobody really cares. Show us some reptiles or get off :lol:


 
Snakes in other country ARE more "deadly"... DEADLY being the operative word... meaning they cause deaths in humans. There is no doubt that our species are more toxic/venomous but they are not more deadly as they do not cause large numbers of deaths due to our advanced medicine and the small likelyhood of getting bitten by one due to an encounter.

By sheer volumes of death by a "deadly" snakes, then I would have to say it would be either the black mamba (Africa) or the Russells viper (Asia) as the deadliest snake in the world.


----------



## Wallypod (Feb 10, 2011)

Or breath the air in the city.... Insert dramatic music


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 10, 2011)

MontePython said:


> And dont forget the good old Aussie Sun, it gives us melanoma...
> 
> You cant even leave the house anymore.


 
I think you'll find the Asian or African sun is way more deadly then the Aussie sun.:lol:


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 10, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Snakes in other country ARE more "deadly"... DEADLY being the operative word... meaning they cause deaths in humans. *There is no doubt that our species are more toxic/venomous* but they are not more deadly as they do not cause large numbers of deaths due to our advanced medicine and the small likelyhood of getting bitten by one due to an encounter.


 
Complete bull... Their is no proof that australian snakes are more toxic/venomous to humans than asian and african snakes... Absolutely zero... Do I really need to post those accounts again that destroy the credibility of the mice test? I did it in the previous thread and will gladly do it again



snakeluvver said:


> Mmafan55, tell me how African animals are deadlier?:


 

Lmao!!! How not? Anyone with a brain should be able to realize that Australia really doesn't have all that many dangerous animals...They have potentially dangerous venomous snakes like virtually every other continent.. Yet they only have 1 large dangerous animals[ salty] that goes onto land and maybe those introduced buffalo and wild board that aren't native. Then you have some small animals[ cone snail, blue ringed octopus, red back, stonefish that have killed like 0-5 people in the last 25 years and you actuality are going to compare them to say elephants and hippos and rhinos?? Lol



waruikazi said:


> Or that vaccinations cause autism! LOL!!!



Lol your equating me saying that the danger of australian animals is overhyped/overstated based on the fact that they barely ever kill people and have like 1 dangerous large animal on land to a conspiracy theorey...



slim6y said:


> No one in this thread has ever said that Australia is the most deadly place on Earth - we're all in the guidelines and realms of truth.



I hear it all the time from australians.. I could be posting in a thread about the housing prices in Brisbane and some Aussie will come in and 'warn" or brag to me about all those dangerous aussie animals... It's really quite annoying and I wonder how Aussies would act if they actullay had alot of realistically dangerous animals like in Africa. Lol that would be amusing..

I love Australia/Australians but they are definite exaggerators about their animals and I think it has to do with their European ancestry. They probably do it as an attempt to differentiate ourselves from other western cultures. As their culture is very similar/influenced by USA/UK, so they use their "deadly" nature to make Australia seem unique. I think it also has to do with making them look tough etc...Now if they bragged about how unique and beautiful their country is.. and about the barrier reef etc than that would be very true... But the deadly animals.....

Australia/Canada/ Western Europe/Scandinavian are the best places to live on earth... America is good but not as good as those imo... and Americans can be are dumb/arrogant compared to those countries which I also dont like. Australia is also one of the most beautiful countries in the world hands down.. But please stop with the animals or the danger of living in Australia lol


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Complete bull... Their is no proof that australian snakes are more toxic/venomous to humans than asian and african snakes... Absolutely zero... Do I really need to post those accounts again that destroy the credibility of the mice test? I did it in the previous thread and will gladly do it again



:lol: Actually, you proved nothing! More like negative zero  You're just making yourself look stupid.


----------



## eipper (Feb 11, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> :lol: Actually, you proved nothing! More like negative zero  You're just making yourself look stupid.


 
+1

MMA FAN .....You never answered my question what have done with Australian venomous Snakes?


Cement...I know a few snake handlers that use grump 6 to 8 ft Coastal Taipans in shows (myself included)

Inlands are not always placid.....

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh you're saying most Australian snakes aren't deadly? I wonder if you'll be thinking the same after getting bitten by a brown snake or taipan or tiger snake. Take your pick. And yes hippos are deadly, but you're not likely to find a hippo in your house. While in Australia I've had 2 deadly snakes in my house... And I've only been here for 6 months!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2011)

No, he's saying because we aren't tribal people wandering around barefoot with no medical assistance and getting picked off by lions, buffalo and hippos we're blowing the deadliness of some of our native animals out of perspective :lol: :lol: 

Personally I think America has the deadliest things to humans! They're called Burger King, Funions, Twinkies, Coke & McDonalds!! Those pussy Lions and leopards don't hold a candle to those giant killers!! :lol:


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 12, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Oh you're saying most Australian snakes aren't deadly? I wonder if you'll be thinking the same after getting bitten by a brown snake or taipan or tiger snake. Take your pick. And yes hippos are deadly, but you're not likely to find a hippo in your house.!!!



Reading comprehension= fail.. For the 20th time lol I never said that Australian snakes arent deadly or that australia doesn't have deadly animals. I've said that theirs no proof that Australian snakes are the most venomous to humans and that Australian snakes are kind of overrated in comparison to snakes elsewhere.[ particularly Asia] I also said that Australia has less deadly animals overall by far than Africa and Asia and imo less than North America aswell. And no I wouldn't be debating on a forum after I got bitten by a taipan or a brown.. I would be getting my *** to a hospital as fast as possible just as you would if you were bitten by a krait or a russells viper. 




snakeluvver said:


> but you're not likely to find a hippo in your house. While in Australia I've had 2 deadly snakes in my house... And I've only been here for 6 months!!!



Lol and what? People in Africa and Asia never see venomous snakes up close or they never encounter them.. How do you explain the 15,000 deaths in India each year than?



moosenoose said:


> No, he's saying because we aren't tribal people wandering around barefoot with no medical assistance and getting picked off by lions, buffalo and hippos we're blowing the deadliness of some of our native animals out of perspective :lol: :lol:
> 
> Personally I think America has the deadliest things to humans! They're called Burger King, Funions, Twinkies, Coke & McDonalds!! Those pussy Lions and leopards don't hold a candle to those giant killers!! :lol:


 

They do this in India?? Lol.. I have already stated a few times that you cant compare a third world country to Australia[ even through many parts of India arent 3rd world].. Of course this would be a flawed comparison.. But still the fact remains. Australia has almost ZERO dangerous large potentially land dwelling animals other than the crocodile. Now think of Asia and Africa and North America. Then you have all those quote on quote "deadly marine animals" that kill like 5 people every 30 years and this somehow makes australia a land where everyone needs to watch out for dangerous animals? Even looking at the snakes AMERICA has more snakebite deaths per year than Australia. Of course America has a MUCH larger total population but most of the deaths occur in the much less populated southern part of America anyway. And in australia their are more venomous snakes and they are more closely associated with human settlements and they are protected by law where as in America they are unfortunately killed by morons all the time and arent protected.

You guys also have the spiders.. but other countries have similar spiders[ of course not the funnel webs but their not deadly anyway remember! Because they didnt score high at all on the beloved mice test  So they must not badly affect humans and primates aswell!! ] And plus, all kidding aside other countries/continents have similar animals. India has the nasty red scorpion and various other countries/continents have nasty types of scorpions that cause alot more deaths than venomous spiders anywhere do.

And how exactly would walking barefoot and getting medical assistence really save you from a lion or hippo or elephant attack?? If those animals want you dead chances are you are dead or seriously hurt no matter if you get the best medical care in the history of the planet. Not comparable to a venomous animal.



eipper said:


> +1
> 
> MMA FAN .....You never answered my question what have done with Australian venomous Snakes?
> 
> ...



Nothing as they are extremely hard/impossible to get outside of Australia.. Secondly I wouldnt want to even if I could as I dont risk my life keeping such animals as pets... Not my thing and I would prefer to just study venom and get/read as much information on it as I possibly can. You dont have to own/handle snakes often to know alot about them/ and snake venom.

And I dont doubt at all that the coastal[ or papuan] taipans are probably top 3 hardest snakes to handle.. They are quite agile and alert snakes with a very high metabolism and would be a nightmare to handle one. I also think that they [taipans] are a top 3 and maybe number 1 most venomous snake to humans[ as I stated multiple times on the other thread] of course I can only guess because their is no test on humans for obvious reasons.

Aren't coastals rather uncommon in Australia? I know they are very common in some areas of papua new guinea[ the papuan type] but I have heard that they are pretty rare/hard to find in Australia.. Which seems strange to me as they arent affected by the cane toad and I would think that because of the relative decreasing of some snakes due to the cane toad that the taipans would become more common.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 12, 2011)

mmmafan555 it appears that the only person spruiking "Australia has the deadliest" is you. Give it a rest mate. You are really boring. If you want to contribute and share your knowledge, thats great. But considering your last post you have "jack" evidence/ knowledge but great typing skills. Go lay down in your hide.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 12, 2011)

I can still hear the confusion between deadliest and 'deaths'.

Now lets take a completely fictional land where cone shells are terrestrial and inhabit many nooks and crannys of people's abodes.

There's no denying that the cone shell is one of the DEADLIEST animals in the sea... And if it was on land, and inhabited nooks and crannys of people's houses it would also be the DEADLIEST on land....

The fact it may kill less than 5 people in a year, does not make it LESS DEADLY... it just makes it more avoidable.

If by chance our terrestrial cone shell inhabited let's say the USA (we can all but dream) households. There'd be 1) an increase chance someone could get harpooned and 2) a lot more medical study to find an antivenom for it.

It still does not make it any less DEADLY... 

The World English Dictionary states:

1. likely to cause death: deadly poison ; deadly combat 

So it is a 'potential' 

A legal dictionary also suggests that it is a 'potential'.

Now... We go back to the LD50 debate of previous threads - and there's a POTENTIAL to kill x number of mice, pigs, sheep, dogs, monkeys etc etc - dependant on what they're testing.

That potential is extrapolated (in some cases - especially drug trials) into 'human' terms - it gives a 'potential' and is the best possible idea we can have without testing directly on humans - though of course I wish some humans would donate their lives to this science.

It is not an exact science... 

But it is fairly close when it comes to the poor mice involved.

So - potentially speaking... Australia has some DEADLY animals... That is what this THREAD is about... do you understand that mmafan555? (this is merely a yes or no answer).

Secondly - this thread is not about comparing apples with pears, or watermelons for that fact. It is about AUSTRALIA - that is where I live... Not Asia... if I moved to Asia I might have written a thread, Come to Asia and die... And included cobras, vipers or what ever else they have.. hippos running through the streets of Nepal...

It doesn't matter really... because all I see you doing (mmafan555) is lowering your intelligence and displaying a typical American attitude... the one that most Aussies hate.

Stop telling people they're no good... and start understanding that this thread is about the potential - not the number of deaths attributed to animals per year... Which for snakes can be from 3 - 6 per year in Australia - which is NOTHING on the black mamba's toll in Africa... That is for sure... But apples to oranges, and cucumber to apricots....


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 12, 2011)

mmafan55, you've really ruined this thread. Thanks a lot  nobody really cares anymore.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 12, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> They do this in India??



Errr I was talking about Africa... where did I say anything about India?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 12, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> They do this in India?? Lol.. I have already stated a few times that you cant compare a third world country to Australia[ even through many parts of India arent 3rd world]..
> 
> Australia has tens of thousands of people living in third world conditions.
> 
> ...


 
I love a sunburnt country, 
A land of sweeping plains, 
Of ragged mountain ranges, 
Of droughts and flooding rains. 
I love her far horizons, 
I love her jewel-sea, 
Her beauty and her terror - 
The wide brown land for me!


----------



## eipper (Feb 12, 2011)

Waruikazi,

How are Taipans affected by Cane Toads, other than possibly increasing in numbers to fill a gap left by generalist species?

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 12, 2011)

You have a PM Scott.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 12, 2011)

I love her far horizons, 
I love her jewel-sea, 
Her beauty and her terror - 
And hippos running free!


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 15, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> mmmafan555 it appears that the only person spruiking "Australia has the deadliest" is you. Give it a rest mate. You are really boring. If you want to contribute and share your knowledge, thats great. But considering your last post you have "jack" evidence/ knowledge but great typing skills. Go lay down in your hide.


 

What are you talking about? I posted quite alot of evidence on the ld50 being not credible for anything other than mice in the previous forum[ I'll find it].. I posted various studies that showed that animals react/can react drastically different to different individual venoms and different individual neurotoxins. Mammal vs Mammal... Reptile vs Mammal etc all animals react differently to different venoms,


----------



## pazuzu666 (Apr 14, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> Complete bull... Their is no proof that australian snakes are more toxic/venomous to humans than asian and african snakes... Absolutely zero... Do I really need to post those accounts again that destroy the credibility of the mice test? I did it in the previous thread and will gladly do it again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I have to agree that there are alot more dangerous animals in Africa than Australia and anyone who claims otherwise isn't being realistic. Australia no doubt has some very toxic snakes but you can't say with any certainty which is the most toxic to humans. On the whole, many African snakes(puff adder, black mamba, cape cobra for example) are more aggressive than Australian species. Australia certainly dose have their share of potentially deadly animals though.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh dear, paondoras box is open for comment


----------

